# AVRO VULCAN



## Ron Handgraaf (Sep 10, 2007)

Another DELTA.

Avro Vulcan B.Mk.1a Pilot's Notes.

Part 1. Description and management of systems. 
A large, vey interesting and well illustrated manual!

Hope you'll all enjoy it!

Regards

Ron

Avro Vulcan B.Mk.1A


----------



## Juha (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Ron!

Juha


----------



## Célérité (Sep 3, 2008)

And now, there is one who is flying during meeting. I don't want to be the one who pays for petrol.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8LVRobNHm8_

Vulcan to the Sky Trust - Avro Vulcan Bomber XH558 - Vulcan Operating Company


----------

